

Google celebrates its 15th birthday, here is our tribute to their 15 years - desouzt

Here is our sites tribute to the last 15 years of Google - getinspired35.com&#x2F;google<p>N.B. Videos autoplay.
======
desouzt
Clicky -
[http://www.getinspired35.com/google](http://www.getinspired35.com/google)

------
wslh
Google changed the Internet and the way I read blogs (irony) for worse.

